# Does anyone know what is commonly prescribed for rabbit uti's?



## sarah222296 (Jan 7, 2013)

My rabbit just got over a bout with gi stasis and Im 100% positive she now has a uti. She stopped using her litter box, shes definately able to get in and out of it no problem. Also her poops and eating/ drinking habbits are normal now. It's just now shes urinating frequently and not in the box, which is not normal for her. I work at a vet clinic but the doctors there know next to nothing about anything exotic related, so I was just wondering If anyone on here had anything prescribed for their bun, so I could go and figure out what to compound tomorrow.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 8, 2013)

baytril (Enrofloxacin)is a good broad-spectrum antibiotic - it's what's usually given to bunnies if they don't need something more targeted. here's a full list of rabbit-safe antibiotics with dosing information: http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Antibiotics/Safe_antibiotics.htm

btw, you should give a probiotic with the antibiotics so they don't upset her tummy (give the probiotic dose 2h after the antibiotics)


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 8, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> baytril (Enrofloxacin)is a good broad-spectrum antibiotic - it's what's usually given to bunnies if they don't need something more targeted. here's a full list of rabbit-safe antibiotics with dosing information: http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Antibiotics/Safe_antibiotics.htm
> 
> btw, you should give a probiotic with the antibiotics so they don't upset her tummy (give the probiotic dose 2h after the antibiotics)


 
I agree^


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2013)

UTIs are extremely rare in rabbits... my guess it is NOT that. Rec: find out first before just giving antibiotics for no reason.


----------



## golfdiva (Jan 17, 2013)

Bring a urine sample into the vet's to check for a UTI. Even if they don't know anything about rabbits, they can still check for an infection. 

To get a urine sample from a rabbit:
Put a piece of plastic, like Saran Wrap on the spot where s/he usually pees. Then you can gather up the plastic and pour it into a clean container such as a pill bottle. Keep it refrigerated until you can bring it to the vets.


----------



## sarah222296 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry I didnt reply to anyones comments, I ended up having to put her to sleep and I've been quite heart broken. I wouldn't give a bun antibiotics without running a urinalysis i should've mentioned that in my original post, I just wanted to know what was commonly prescribed in the case that i took an x-ray and didn't see anything out of the ordinary. I did do a urinalysis on her and found her levels were off, so then i took and x-ray and her kidneys were almost completely calcified =(. I had been pushing sub-q fluids into her 2 weeks prior because I had originally thought her stasis had just severely dehydrated her, and i found out it was because she was going into renal failure.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry. That's too bad that she was too ill to be helped.


----------

